# ovitrelle trigger/rash on face - are they connected?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hello
took my ovitrelle trigger pen injection yesterday evening at 9:48pm. Just noticed today that i have a weird rash around both eyes, tiny red dots. Nowhere else as far as i can see. Injection site itself looks ok though there is a small red mark (looks like a tiny cut) so i can see where i did it but no pain or swelling or anything. The rash is odd all around both eyelids and under-eye area. can this be related to having taken the trigger shot? should i do anything about it? I did have a bit of a screaming panic attack thing just before i took the trigger shot but apart from that haven't done anything out of the ordinary since. didn't notice the rash yesterday. could screaming a lot have caused the rash? i don't want to turn up to egg collection and have them think it is a problem..


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Rash and allergic reactions are listed in the product information. I don't know if this would be specifically around the eyes. Are they puffy at all? Itchy? Is it like small bruises under the skin or red bumps?

If you are concerned it is best to get a doctor to look at it, as it is impossible for me to say what it is without being able to examine you.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's like tiny tiny red dots, no bumps, puffiness or itchiness or swelling or anything, almost didn't notice it was like that til i looked closely in a mirror..


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is probably little capilliary bleeds under the skin due to strong crying, also known as petechia.

Occasionally this type of bleeding can be due to some other cause, so if it does not go away in a couple of days visit your GP.


----------

